
What $50 Buys You at Huaqiangbei, the World’s Most Fascinating Electronic Market - ValG
https://shift.newco.co/what-50-buys-you-at-huaqiangbei-the-worlds-most-fascinating-electronics-market-f0384d9fca32
======
Boothroid
Brilliant post. Insane how cheap things are getting now. And that tape gun
dude has mad skillz.

